# Nurse registration with Nursing board in South Australia



## max_londonbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello to all, am new to the forum,wonder if anyone can help us by sharing the lead times it took for them to register with the Nursing Board South Australia.

Our story began when we visited adeleide in December 2008 and fell in love with the place ,so when we got back to the UK my wife (Nurse) and myself (Electrical engineer) started applying for jobs and my wife was lucky enough to be offered a job after her fist interview in March 2009,after which she put in an application for registration with the Nursing board in South Australia.

We sent all the information and the offer job offer letter and they told us our application will be prioritised ,But from March 2009 till this day 6th of August 2009 our application has not been processed,,

Has anybody else had the same problems or does anybody know what we can do to get things done,The job offer is valid for 6 months and we are afraid we will miss that window,,We call the Nursing Board twice a week but get the same answer that they havent started processing it yet even though its in the priority list

Help ,,any one!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to e-mail your CO ASAP, ask them if they have all the docs and if they know that the job offer is time dependent. Normally the employee sponsored applications don't take this long.



max_londonbaby said:


> Hello to all, am new to the forum,wonder if anyone can help us by sharing the lead times it took for them to register with the Nursing Board South Australia.
> 
> Our story began when we visited adeleide in December 2008 and fell in love with the place ,so when we got back to the UK my wife (Nurse) and myself (Electrical engineer) started applying for jobs and my wife was lucky enough to be offered a job after her fist interview in March 2009,after which she put in an application for registration with the Nursing board in South Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## max_londonbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

We still have not been allocated a CO,still waiting !


----------



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

my application for registration to Nurses Board of Victoria was processed and approved within a month. has your wife gone onto the website and searched their register to make sure she hasnt been placed on their registration already?


----------

